# Need advise on getting a mini donkey



## mgranch (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, we are usually on the mini horse forums as we have 4 mini horses and one big horse. We have been offered a chance to get a mini donkey our choice Jack or Jenny. The lady who owns them says they will be lonely without another donkey and the mini horses won't befriend a donkey. Is that true?? Would you recommend a jack (I will geld him) or a jenny as a pet and probably taught to drive. Have had horses all my life but don't know a lot about donkeys so any help would be so appreciated!!

Thanks!!

Gina


----------



## Larry (Jul 27, 2008)

mgranch said:


> Hi, we are usually on the mini horse forums as we have 4 mini horses and one big horse. We have been offered a chance to get a mini donkey our choice Jack or Jenny. The lady who owns them says they will be lonely without another donkey and the mini horses won't befriend a donkey. Is that true?? Would you recommend a jack (I will geld him) or a jenny as a pet and probably taught to drive. Have had horses all my life but don't know a lot about donkeys so any help would be so appreciated!!
> Thanks!!
> 
> Gina


We have had my minis for about 3 mo and really enjoy them. You must remember not to feed them like a horse as they will get fat. I keep mine on pasture grass and so far they are doing great. I have a jack and he is the one who loves to help you do things and will take your tools or what ever you are working with. They demand human contact and will push and butt you to get the petting. The jack likes to nip us not bite-- their way of affection I guess. The jenny is the investigator and loves the tractor.

You really should get two donkeys as they get lonely, my jenny should have her baby next march. We are looking forward to getting the baby they are really lovable.

I ordered a book on raising mini donkeys and it does give a lot of good advice(Taking care of your mini donkey)

Good luck


----------



## minimule (Jul 27, 2008)

Get them both!







They do prefer their own kind, at least most do. My Kilroy doesn't like any kind of other longears except his own offspring. I've tried bringing in jennys for him but he won't have anything to do with them. I tried bringing in a full size gelding he was set on killing him.

If you have no intention of breeding, if you do get the jack, definitely geld him. An intact jack, no matter what size, can be very dangerous. Yes, they are very sweet animals, loving, adorable........but trust me, they can hurt you bad.


----------



## mgranch (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks you guys!!! I really appreciate the help and advise!! I will tell hubby what you said!!

Gina


----------



## Cara (Jul 28, 2008)

minis will SO befriend a donkey, we have 3 mini donkeys with like 20 horses, there fine they love each other you just have to take it slow when interducing them to eachother, they will work things out!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 28, 2008)

Cara is right to an extent. my mini horses and donks run together and get along fine for the most part. but if you watch them you will see that they generally stay in two separate groups, each with their own kind. and the mules hang with the horses, i guess they identify more with them because horses were mama...


----------

